

Ask HN: What do you want to see built? - dpick

I'd really like a service that allowed me to pay my recurring bills (rent, utilities, etc.) with my credit card. What about you guys?
======
dragonbonheur
A email service that would make others pay to mail me. It would definitely be
my default one.

~~~
vyrotek
I'm curious. Who would you expect to actually pay? I'm sure your personal
friends and coworkers would never be expected to. Are you just trying to
reduce spam? Or are you someone famous who is contacted often for advice of
some sort?

~~~
dragonbonheur
Spammers precisely. I'm not famous but with that nobody would be afraid of
putting his email address on the net. The idea was already proposed in Bill
Gates' The road ahead and nowadays Zuckerberg is making people pay to send him
email.

With a small financial incentive people would be motivated to reply to your
mail too. You could ask anyone no matter how rich, some questions and be sure
to get an answer if when he/she has agreed to get only paid messages he/she
can only collect money if he/she actually answers.

